# do it your self DWC cloner



## Pothead420 (Aug 23, 2008)

everything can be bought at wal-mart and home depot mostly walmart
1 storage bin and lid $5
1 airpump $10
2 airstones $5 i upgraded to better stones from the hydro shop $1 a piece
1 10ft. airline $2-4
i also went a step further getting small net pots and hydroton but you can use small pots and perlite basicaly you keep it full of water being bubbled by the airstones you cut holes in the cover i cut them for the net pots you can do it for pots or small holes with some 1/2 in. tubing going thru to hold clones then basically your ready cut the clones dip into hormones powder or gel whatever you prefer i usually get about 95% to clone this way and if you want once rooted you can transplant into soil also i usually light proof the tub i just didnt have mine here its important to keep light out


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 23, 2008)

looks great bro and prety simple thanks for the tip now where are the clones lol


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 23, 2008)

Not bad, I get the concept of waht you are doing...

 I Clone in a 20 gallon storage container myself.... I have used both the DWC style ( fill the container up full) and a more aeroponic (fill the container up to very close to the bottom of the cuts and let the aeroponic action of the bubbles  water the cutting).  I find that BOTH  methods work VERY well....    I place 15 cuttings in these and have minimum 14 starts  after 10 days using my straight tap water...


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 24, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Not bad, I get the concept of waht you are doing...
> 
> I Clone in a 20 gallon storage container myself.... I have used both the DWC style ( fill the container up full) and a more aeroponic (fill the container up to very close to the bottom of the cuts and let the aeroponic action of the bubbles  water the cutting).  I find that BOTH  methods work VERY well....    I place 15 cuttings in these and have minimum 14 starts  after 10 days using my straight tap water...


same here the only time i use  rooting hormones is when i have a plant thats hard to root:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> looks great bro and prety simple thanks for the tip now where are the clones lol


wuz up glad your around and starting back up it will be a few months to start producing clones in numbers so i cant wait to find the killer strains for my mothers:hubba:


----------

